# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Técnicas de Reprodução e Propagação >  Frags de moles como?

## David Lemos

Boas pessoal, gostaria de saber qual é a melhor soluçao, para retirar alguns moles de certas rochas ( e tambem frags...) e repor esses mesmos em novas rochas....?
é que as xenias, é so pegar com jeitinho por elas, que elas saiem, mas corais do tipo discossoma e sobretudo Palythoas ja é mais difficil, e nao queria fazer asneiras :Admirado:  
Ate acho, que podia se acrescentar as fichas sobres os corais, que estam a ser feitas ( que sao um mimo :Vitoria:  ),uma linha sobre a sua fragmentaçao....
Agradeço as futuras informaçoes

----------


## Fábio Vasconcelos

Boas David,

Pah, para mim o sistema mais facil, se nao tiveres pressa para fazer as mudas, e  juntar uma pedrinha a colonia, pouco tempo depois essa pedra esta colonizada, agora se tiveres pressa, espera que alguem te de uma ajuda, porque nos actinodiscos e zoanthus não tenho muita experiencia.

Ja agora como vao os corais que levaste daqui?

Cumprimentos

----------


## David Lemos

Boas Fabio, os corais estam, de boa saude e com umas cores muito bonitas :SbOk:  
So nao vejo hora, de te poder dar a rocha que me emprestastes, a colonizaçao esta dificil :yb665:  
Vamos espera por os fragermen experimentados :SbSourire:  
abraços

----------


## António Paes

Tens aqui algumas técnicas:

Coralfrags

António

----------


## David Lemos

Sim António, mas ai esta sao tecnicas que aprendem mais sobre a propagaçao, e nao o primeiro passo! Ja tive a ver bastantes sites, mas por exemplo no meu caso discossoma e palythoas, nao encontro nada....
Sera que cortados na base com uma lamina, e colados, ou segurados com o palito vao se aguentar...?
é que para dizer a verdade, ja tentei arrancar uma palythoa como se faz com as xenias, mas ao carregar na sua base (com luvas bem certo), ficou como espremida :Icon Cry:  
 :SbQuestion2:   :SbQuestion2:   :SbQuestion2:

----------


## António Paes

Se é para retirares o coral da rocha para o colocares em outra rocha, podes sempre, com a ajuda de um formão, retirares o coral intacto, com um bocado da rocha onde ele está agarrado e colares em outra rocha. 
Tens de ter cuidado ao manusear o formão para não danificares o tecido do coral, mas sim partires apenas a rocha que está por baixo dele.

António

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Se é para retirares o coral da rocha para o colocares em outra rocha, podes sempre, com a ajuda de um formão, retirares o coral intacto, com um bocado da rocha onde ele está agarrado e colares em outra rocha. 
> Tens de ter cuidado ao manusear o formão para não danificares o tecido do coral, mas sim partires apenas a rocha que está por baixo dele.
> 
> António


Pois...e isso convem ser feito fóra do aquario,certo?? :Cool:

----------


## António Paes

> Pois...e isso convem ser feito fóra do aquario,certo??


Sim.  :Smile: 


António

----------

